# Critique Please My First Watercolor



## Susan Mulno

This is my first watercolor painting. I need to know where it succeeds and where it fails please. If you have any watercolor tricks to share please do!


----------



## abt2k15

to me it fails with perspective and depth. top half gives me a sense of depth while the bottom half ruins it for me. would love to see some yellow
light on top of the reed in the back and going down a bit like you managed on the tree twigs. good to seeing you still at it tho


----------



## Susan Mulno

abt2k15 said:


> to me it fails with perspective and depth. top half gives me a sense of depth while the bottom half ruins it for me. would love to see some yellow
> light on top of the reed in the back and going down a bit like you managed on the tree twigs. good to seeing you still at it tho


Thank you for the advice, in my photo reference everything is black as far as the tree and reeds so I was trying for a little more light. I felt the green around the water was a little flat but am not sure how to fix it, is it too late to try to lighten this or is it still possible?


----------



## abt2k15

i dont think you can lighten watercolors can u? the water itself is working for me its really just the black/ dark greenish mass that is the reed thats bothering me.
its all uniform dark hence i see no depth while there is depth everywhere else. thats why i suggested the lightning but i dont know how you would paint 
light over dark spot with water color


----------



## Susan Mulno

Finished. Added some more depth, it will do for this painting. It was fun and I learned a lot!


----------



## peddle art

Very very nice actually especially for a first time! Keep it up!


----------



## Susan Mulno

peddle art said:


> Very very nice actually especially for a first time! Keep it up!


Thank you!


----------



## BrookRenwick

If this is your first water colour panting, it is quite good! You are going well.


----------



## Susan Mulno

BrookRenwick said:


> If this is your first water colour panting, it is quite good! You are going well.


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Scott R Nelson

I like the painting, the use of color and the contrast. I like what you've done with the water too. Drawing skills are a separate issue, which I think is what the first response was about.


----------



## jacqueline

I think it's a beautiful first effort. As a watercolor lover my only critique would be that you might want to allow the water flow a little more, and to get that depth you were after you might try building up layers of color and shape within the reeds. Lovely work though and to me the sky is beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dickhutchings

@Susan Mulno I guess you have a bunch of these by now. Care to share some more?


----------



## Susan Mulno

dickhutchings said:


> @Susan Mulno I guess you have a bunch of these by now. Care to share some more?


I don't actually. I have other works but haven't played with the watercolors.


----------



## Susan Mulno

jacqueline said:


> I think it's a beautiful first effort. As a watercolor lover my only critique would be that you might want to allow the water flow a little more, and to get that depth you were after you might try building up layers of color and shape within the reeds. Lovely work though and to me the sky is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------

